# IAP benefit UNBELIEVABLE SUPPORT!!!



## ed4copies (Aug 1, 2006)

<center>JEFF,

YOU SHOULD BE VERY PROUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</center>







OK, 

The auction will go until Wed Aug 2 at 5:00 on the computer (Eastern time)

You are supporting the IAP, but as a "fringe benefit" you will also receive a block of each of the "cats" and the new "cat chow - zebra". 

The blocks are large enough to produce 4 pens from each and there will be one block of each: Leopard, Zebra, Ocelot, Snow Leopard and Cheetah.  Also, if you turn bottlestoppers and would like to do a couple from PR, we will include 5 of Dawn's pen potion #9, now available in bottlestopper size.  






So, it's early and only 92 degrees in my office (air cond guy is supposed to be here between 10 and 2, so for obvious reasons, I'm staying HERE!!

So, can I have an opening bid of $20,

Do I hear $20???????????  Bid now, its safe, Anthony!!!


----------



## reed43 (Aug 1, 2006)

Let's make the opening bid $50.00


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 1, 2006)

THANK-YOU, REED!!!

Of course, its 8 AM in Arizona and still below 100 degrees, so we can assume Reed IS LUCID!!!  All those folks have every right to plead insanity after 9 am, when the temp exceeds 100!!!

So, Reed "puts the heat on" the crowd, I have $50, 

 Do I hear $60????  Who will render Reed's bid a part of IAP history????  Can I get a raise to $60 (or more)????????


----------



## Ligget (Aug 1, 2006)

$60 and I`ll pay the shipping too![]


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 1, 2006)

And, as Mark bids, the cats begin to purr!!!!

You can almost hear them saying, "Oh good, we get to go back to civilized Europe!!"

So, I have $60 (I think in US currency???)  

But, its early yet, where will I get $70, Who's our next bidder???  Remember, its late afternoon in Scotland-Mark's pretty sharp this "tie o' th day"!

Do I hear $70??????


----------



## DWK5150 (Aug 1, 2006)

$75 and its only 92 right now Ed.  Hows that a/c??


----------



## joeyh (Aug 1, 2006)

I'll go $75.00


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 1, 2006)

Ah, what the heck. $100 and I know I have a problem![]

Hi, my name is Billy, and I'm a penturner.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry, Michael!

In spite of the fact that Don reminded me its now 93 degrees in my office (but the humidity is down to 70 percent, so its a "dry heat"-relatively speaking next to Lake Michigan), he is still the FIRST $75 bidder.  

In deference to your gallant attempt, however, I will accept a bid of $80 from you, if you are so inclined!!! 

Everyone else, do I hear $85?????? (Actually, I won't HEAR anything, except the bell on my computer)  Correction: 

Do I SEE $85??????   Who will type in $85????


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 1, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!

BILLY STEPS UP AND MAKES HIMSELF KNOWN!!!!

$100-THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!

Knowing that parts of Ohio are currently underwater, we can only assume he has his computer with him in his rowboat!!  

(All kidding aside, Billy, we hope you and yours are safe!)

Now, we are into the real bidding!!!

I've got $100, looking for $105, can I get a $105 (about 5 degrees short of what the heat index in my office is, no a/c guy yet!!!)


Who will bid $105????   (type gets bigger as the price escalates!!


----------



## DWK5150 (Aug 1, 2006)

$115 Its only money right and its for a great place to go!!  If you hit 115 in your office Ed I think its time to go home then.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 1, 2006)

Don,
Thanks for the sentiment!  But copiers don't like humidity and my customers expect the phone to be answered-so, I'm IT!!  (long ago I decided I would never ask an employee to do something I would not do-this is one of those times.)  Currently pretty steady at 93 and 70 percent-about a week now, so I am, as Dawn says, "Acclimatized" (sorry Webster! oh, and Cav!)


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 1, 2006)

NOW, back to the business at hand!!!

Don,basking in the cool northern Illinois (at LEAST 3 degrees lower than here!!!), steps up and takes us to $115!!!!!!!!!

THANK-YOU, DON!!!

Yes, folks, we've moved into the "Put the bid in green, territory!!"

From 115, Can I get someone to move their fingers to $125?????  Do I see 125???


----------



## DWK5150 (Aug 1, 2006)

Not a problem Ed I can totally understand that as in my building I have 9 idf rooms that I have to try and control the humidty and cooling in them.  Makes it real tough with weather like this.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 1, 2006)

Since I screwed up the color on my last entry, the 

current bid is $115


Looking for $125, do I see a $125???


(I suppose Eileen is gonna use some feeble excuse like a meeting at the Pentagon again!  What's more important, national defense or contributing to the IAP??????  Somebody, go shake her chair!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 1, 2006)

For those in the back of the room, the "auctioneer" has just entertained the air conditioning specialist to find out that "The machine is DEAD!!"  So, we will likely be this hot for a while while the landlord stalls.  No one likes to spend a bunch of money, after all this unit has NEVER been replaced in the 20+ years I have been a tenant here!!

Where's the "dripping sweat" smiley????????????/

How about hotter than [}][}][}][}][}][}]


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 1, 2006)

In the last hour, there have been 3 posts made on the site.

EVERYONE is HOT, I believe.  (But then, maybe that's just because misery loves company.)

To review, we have a bid of $115, we are looking for $125

and, we are guessing, Eileen is still goofin off at the pentagon!!


----------



## rgundersen (Aug 1, 2006)

So I owuld suggest call forwarding to the cell phone so the calls get answered from someplace cold, relatively speaking anyway.

Will bid 125.00


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 1, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmm!  There is a bar next door that keeps its a/c at about 50.

But then, I would not be HERE to entertain and keep this auction in motion!!!  (I know YOU would ALL MISS ME!!!)

Don't everyone scream "FAT CHANCE!!!"  at once, it sounds rehearsed!


THANK-YOU, ROBERT!!!!!!!!!  (IF I  am going to swelter, it's nice to have bids, too!!)

WE have $125, looking for $130, 

DOES ANYONE HAVE THE ENERGY TO TYPE $130???  

(Remember as you sit in your air conditioning, if I cast a spell on it, it will cost LOTS more than $130!!!)


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 1, 2006)

Well,I have "wilted".  And, I have a meeting in Milwaukee in about an hour, so I have to let you all conduct this event without me.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 1, 2006)

However, 

FEAR NOT!!!!!!!

Tomorrow morning I will trudge back into my sauna (now 95 degrees, BUT the humidity has fallen precipitously to 65%) and pick up again.  

Let's all bid tonight, while it's cool.


----------



## emackrell (Aug 1, 2006)

Ho ho, nice and cool here in my apartment,

$150.00
and no, I was NOT in some meeting at the Pentagon, I was down at Ft Belvoir woodshop, turning PENS!!!

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emackrell_
> <br />Ho ho, nice and cool here in my apartment,
> 
> $150.00
> ...



This constitutes a plunge to the heart!!!!!!!!!

Great to see Eileen in good form, THANK-YOU for your BID!!!!!  Here's the rub - I sit in a hot office, melting, while SHE gets to turn pens in air conditioning!!!!!  

Just no rest for the wicked. (But, we DO have fun!!)



So, thank-you, Eileen- I think I hear the crowd murmuring again "Ei-leen,  Ei-leen,   Ei-leen!"  Nonetheless, I have to push on!

I have $150, 

 Can I get $165,  Can someone give me $165, 

(to clarify, any bid over $155 is acceptable - but our last auction got $160 -much to my surprise and Jeff's delight, I'd like to see us do EVEN BETTER this time, delight Jeff a little more!!!)[][][]


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

While the purpose of this auction is still to SUPPORT YOUR IAP!!!!!

Thought I would let you know what we are sending you in "appreciation" for your support.

Each of these will make TWO pens (DCBluesman gets 2 barons out of each-I have done it, but its a challenge!)  Suggest Gent size (or smaller) and comfort size.






ALSO you will get 5 bottlestopper blanks of "pen potion #9".  When we sent the last pen blanks out to last week's winner, he immediately ordered more - so they must be OK.[][][]



Do I see $165????


----------



## reed43 (Aug 2, 2006)

Lets try to keep these in the western part of the country. Surely we can top the last auction.



              []    $165.00  And is's not even a hundred yet today.


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 2, 2006)

Those are wonderfull looking blanks ! []
If I didn't allready owe the auctioneer money, I would bid [:0]


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

THANK-YOU, REED!!!!

He brings us back to the top of the "Actives" list!!!   With luck, we will get more than 30 views in the next hour!!!!!!!!!!

But, the crowd stays put, waiting to see what the "lady in the uniform" is going to do!!  Of course, as soon as Eileen becomes visible-ANTHONY pops out of the woodwork (rumor is, something is going on there!!)

$165, I have $165 ($5 better than last time, THANK-YOU!!)

Can I get $175,  Do I see $175???!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

Auctioneers note to self:  Don't start auctions right after shipping a bunch of stuff to Anthony
However, having seen pics of Anthony's construction project-trust me HIS PROBLEMS ARE MUCH MORE COSTLY than your auctioneer!!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

So, as we enter the backstretch, let's review:
1) It's still hotter than the [}][}][}][}]
2) There's still no smiley for sweating profusely!
2a) Current temp in office 92, humidity down to 67 - must be the start of a COOL streak!!!
3) Today we have had about 30 views per hour on this topic-WAY below normal for the site
4) Don, Eileen and Reed have pretty much "carried" me on this one!
5) I WILL stay here until this is final at 5:00 (computertime)

NOW, LIVEN UP!!!!!

Do I see $175?????

If Reed can find the energy to bid, where's Billy??????
Still rowing across Ohio?????  Is it under 100 in Ohio????
Enquiring minds NEED to know these things!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

Just saw Cav rowing by, still no word on Billy!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

"Kiddo" strolled by in a "speedo"-fortunately NO pictures were taken.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

Believe that last passer-by was Dario - keep following him, he has NOT dropped any burls yet!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

Still looking for $175!!!! Can I see $175?????


----------



## joeyh (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry Ed, 
Iâ€™ve gone 80, or even 90; but this auction has quickly left me in the dust.

I have one question though anyone know if Dario has any of his "lots of nothing left?" I hear that they are conducive to turning beautiful pens!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

Auctions are successful, usually, because of 2 or three participants, in the last few minutes.  I hope to keep this very light-hearted and FUN!!!!

Jeff welcomes EVERYONE, those who CAN contribute more help those who are not in the same position.  EVERYONE is important and contributes SOMETHING to the site!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

Still looking for $175!!!! Can I see $175?????


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

The "wishman", another Ohioan, goes rowing by.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

ONE HUNDRED VIEWS in the last hour-no bids!!!!!!!!


$175, folks!!!!!???????


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

LAST FIFTEEN MINUTES!!!



WHERE IS $175???????!!!!!!!!


----------



## emackrell (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh why not....
<b>$175.00</b>

Western part of the country, indeed!  Bring them to the universe's original black hole, Washington DC!!

cheers  Eileen[8D]


----------



## reed43 (Aug 2, 2006)

Western Part


          $185.00


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

<center>THE CROWD RELEASES A RESOUNDING CHEER:


EI-----LEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNN

THEY KNEW THE NAVY WOULD COME THROUGH!!!

5 MINUTES LEFT

$185?????????!!!!!!!!!</center>


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

THE AUCTIONEER CAN'T KEEP UP TO THE ACTION-

SHORTER POSTS:

$185 TO YOU, EILEEN!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

DO I SEE $190????


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

YOU HAVE TIL 5:00- 5:01 IS OUT!!


----------



## emackrell (Aug 2, 2006)

$200.00.

No point sending them west, they'd get wet when California falls into the ocean and Reed's Arizona property becomes beachfront.

cheers  EIleen[8D]


----------



## reed43 (Aug 2, 2006)

$210.00


----------



## emackrell (Aug 2, 2006)

$215

cheers  Eileen


----------



## reed43 (Aug 2, 2006)

$200.00


----------



## emackrell (Aug 2, 2006)

No no, Reed, auctions go UP not down!

cheers  Eileen


----------



## reed43 (Aug 2, 2006)

$225.00


----------



## emackrell (Aug 2, 2006)

$230

cheers  Eileen


----------



## Dario (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emackrell_
> <br />$230
> 
> cheers  Eileen



At this rate...I might just need a beer LOL []


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

IN THE JUDGEMENT OF THE AUCTIONEER, SINCE THIS WAS BASED ON A TIME SPECIFIC FOR FINAL BID, I WOULD LIKE TO AWARD DUPLICATE PRIZES AND ACCEPT BOTH LAST BIDS AS $200.

DOES ANYONE OBJECT (DUPLICATE PRIZES WILL BE AWARDED AT NO CHARGE TO IAP)


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

CHANGING THE QUESTION A LITTLE,

EILEEN AND REED, IS THIS OK WITH EACH OF YOU???


----------



## Dario (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />
> Believe that last passer-by was Dario - keep following him, he has NOT dropped any burls yet!
> 
> Ed



Ed,

Thanks for doing this [^]



> _Originally posted by joeyh_
> <br />I have one question though anyone know if Dario has any of his "lots of nothing left?" I hear that they are conducive to turning beautiful pens!!!



LOL 

I'll let Ed finish and I'll start my own []


----------



## thewishman (Aug 2, 2006)

Ed, you're a great guy. I was afraid you'd blow an artery the way your fonts were increasing in size and the exclamation points were flying. I hope no one was injured.

Nice way to make everyone a winner.

Chris


----------



## reed43 (Aug 2, 2006)

I have no problem with this. I think this was to raise money for IAP.
 That just makes it better for the site. Thank you for providing the blanks. Need address to send Paypal


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

SEEING NO REPLY FROM ANYONE;
OPTION 2:  THE WINNING BID CAME FROM EILEEN AT 5;00:34 AT $215

SHE IS THE WINNER!!!!!


----------



## Dario (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thewishman_
> <br />Ed, you're a great guy. I was afraid you'd blow an artery the way your fonts were increasing in size and the exclamation points were flying. I hope no one was injured.
> 
> Nice way to make everyone a winner.
> ...



ROFLMAO...nicely put Chris!!!  I felt teh same way.  I too almost had a heart attack with all the excitement.  Are you sure Ed is not a real auctioneer???

KUDOS to Ed, Reed and Eileen!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by reed43_
> <br />I have no problem with this. I think this was to raise money for IAP.
> That just makes it better for the site. Thank you for providing the blanks. Need address to send Paypal



I gratefully accept this option-two packages will be awarded at $200 each.


----------



## emackrell (Aug 2, 2006)

Ed, I have no problem with the double win, and it looks like your post and Reed's (agreeing to the double win)  crossed in cyberspace.  However - you're the auctioneer - just let us know the final, final decision!  

Let me know the address for the paypal.   And thanks for doing the auction -- great fun!

cheers  Eileen[8D]


----------



## reed43 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the fun Elieen it was great.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

I MUST say thanks to all of you who have "played along" with these auctions.  It was my intention to try to raise $150 for the site, instead 

YOU have raised $560

Reed, thanks for filling in for Red (who e-mailed me that he would be out of town-yesterday).  I'm sure he also would have provided that "little push" for our Navy Lady.

Eileen, both last week and this you have provided the spark that a good auction needs.  I sincerely thank you.

IT'S BEEN FUN-HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD TIME TOO!!!!

currently 94 degrees, 68 percent humidity in my office.


----------



## Dario (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />IT'S BEEN FUN-HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD TIME TOO!!!!



Are you kidding?  After the auction, I almost went out to smoke [}] ...only to remember that I don't smoke. Yeah it was that good. [] LOL


----------



## emackrell (Aug 2, 2006)

Reed, my thanks to you - it was indeed fun! I'm just sorry Red wasn't here too, it would have been a good three way battle.[]

Ed, thanks again for doing this, and don't stop!

cheers  Eileen[8D]


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 2, 2006)

Ed,
Thanks for all the fun! as well as your and the bidders support of this great place!  I love following your auctions!


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 2, 2006)

Many thanks to all the donateors and donatees for their support of this site []
It was entertaining, now you can have that glass of water Ed.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

I gotta learn to type faster and get out of "forum code"-I'm a slow [red] guy!![][][][][]

Yes, I am looking forward to a glass of water.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> now you can have that glass of water Ed.



That really did taste good, Anthony, Thanks!!


----------



## chitswood (Aug 2, 2006)

[:0][:0][:0]
Wow this auctin really shot off!

Good job everyone[8D]


----------



## redbulldog (Aug 2, 2006)

All: 
I just got back in town from the hospital in Idaho Falls,ID. 
The wife is much better now, hopefully the first part of next 
week we can bring her home.
Congrats to the winners!!!
It is good to see this much support.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 3, 2006)

ED you are great!! well done mate []


----------

